# EA Proficency



## Phil P (Apr 27, 2017)

Well it's been a month & half since I got my EA degree, and it has been really exciting.  I've got an awesome coach that's been training me kinda like the Burgess Meredith character in the Rocky movies (aka....training hard).  He's trained me so well that I'll be giving the 1st section of the EA proficiency on Monday night.  This has been a great experience learning the work, & sure alot different than when I trained myself as an active DeMolay in Northern California back in the 1980s.  One thing is for sure, I'll be bringing my "A" game on Monday night


----------



## J. Earl (Apr 27, 2017)

Congratulations and good luck on your proficiency. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Phil P (Apr 28, 2017)

J. Earl said:


> Congratulations and good luck on your proficiency.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Thnx so much.  I know I'm gonna do well


----------



## JTHB19 (Apr 28, 2017)

I feel ya. I had my EA exam a few weeks ago. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Apr 28, 2017)

Good luck! Maybe we will go through the MM around the same time!


----------



## Phil P (Apr 29, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> Good luck! Maybe we will go through the MM around the same time!



At the pace that I seem to be going, I might be Passed sometime in July.  I see my coach on Tue & Thur just after lunch.  Which has worked out perfectly, that way I can pick up my wife & kids from school on the way home


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Apr 29, 2017)

Phil P said:


> At the pace that I seem to be going, I might be Passed sometime in July.  I see my coach on Tue & Thur just after lunch.  Which has worked out perfectly, that way I can pick up my wife & kids from school on the way home


Nothing wrong with that. We will get there soon!


----------



## Phil P (Apr 29, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> Nothing wrong with that. We will get there soon!



No doubt about that.  I'm just very amazed at my progress so far.  Only missed one Stated only because it was a Master Mason's only meeting with the DDGM making his Official Visit.  And I've only missed 2 coaching days due to scheduling conflict.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 1, 2017)

Congratulations! Keep us informed.


----------



## Phil P (May 1, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations! Keep us informed.



You bet!!  I'm ready to rock this tonight


----------



## Phil P (May 2, 2017)

Last night I brought & delivered my "A"game & was found proficient in the first section.  Also last night another EA did his 2nd & 3rs sections & was likewise voted proficient.  He'll be Passed to the degree of Fellowcraft either later this month or sometime next month depending on his college finals schedule


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 2, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Last night I brought & delivered my "A"game & was found proficient in the first section. Also last night another EA did his 2nd & 3rs sections & was likewise voted proficient. He'll be Passed to the degree of Fellowcraft either later this month or sometime next month depending on his college finals schedule


Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Phil P (May 2, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations to both of you.



Thnx so much, all that hard work paid off.  Hopefully I'll be able to nail the other 2 sections as well.  I did stumble in a few spots, but so did my coach as well.  Made for some good laughs


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (May 9, 2017)

You have to do it by sections?


----------



## Phil P (May 9, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> You have to do it by sections?



In Texas at least as far as the EA proficiency goes you have that option.  It is pretty long if you do all 3 at once, so I opted to do the first section & then will get the other 2 done next month


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 9, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> You have to do it by sections?





Phil P said:


> In Texas at least as far as the EA proficiency goes you have that option. It is pretty long if you do all 3 at once, so I opted to do the first section & then will get the other 2 done next month


It is allowed in Kentucky also to do it in sections if the candidate wants to do it that way.


----------



## MRichard (May 9, 2017)

Phil P said:


> In Texas at least as far as the EA proficiency goes you have that option.  It is pretty long if you do all 3 at once, so I opted to do the first section & then will get the other 2 done next month



It is up to the lodge. Some require you to turn in all sections of the EA at one time. Some allow sections.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 9, 2017)

MRichard said:


> It is up to the lodge. Some require you to turn in all sections of the EA at one time. Some allow sections.


How is doing sections showing proficiency?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (May 9, 2017)

MRichard said:


> It is up to the lodge. Some require you to turn in all sections of the EA at one time. Some allow sections.



You are correct that it is ultimately up to the Master.  I am glad that my lodge allowed me to do it in sections.  If ya did all 3 (as was the case for myself & another EA that did his 2nd & 3rd sections) it makes for a long night


----------



## MRichard (May 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> How is doing sections showing proficiency?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



The lodge determines profiency in accordance with grand lodge laws.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 9, 2017)

MRichard said:


> The lodge determines profiency in accordance with grand lodge laws.


I know that, what i meant was learning and turning it in piece meal like that doesnt seem like it shows proficiency to me, but I am neither a WM or a Texas Mason so my opinion is worth less then my .2c

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MRichard (May 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I know that, what i meant was learning and turning it in piece meal like that doesnt seem like it shows proficiency to me, but I am neither a WM or a Texas Mason so my opinion is worth less then my .2c
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Difficult to make any kind of determination unless you are familiar with the work of both jurisdictions. I am not so I will refrain from offering an opinion.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 9, 2017)

WM:Worshipful master.....sorry for the confusion bro

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 9, 2017)

I was pointing out that its not my decision to make

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (May 9, 2017)

I also have friends who were DeMolays with me back in the 1980s in Northern California that are Masons today (One of my friends being the current Grand Secretary of the Grand Lodge of CA).  They have the option of doing a "long format" or "short format".  What that entails I'm not too sure as to their protocal.  But just like everything else, what's done in one state is totally different in another.  Btw, hopefully one day I'll get back out to Nor-Cal & visit a few of the historic lodges out there


----------



## MRichard (May 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I was pointing out that its not my decision to make
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I know what you are saying but I was also pointing that unless you know another jurisdiction's work, it is tough to judge it. It may be more, less, or similar to your jurisdiction.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 10, 2017)

I did all three of mine in complete form like most everyone else. However, I don't have a problem allowing the candidates doing them in sections. I believe that the point of this is to make it less daunting so that the candidates will actually do them in lodge instead of continually putting them off.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 10, 2017)

MRichard said:


> I know what you are saying but I was also pointing that unless you know another jurisdiction's work, it is tough to judge it. It may be more, less, or similar to your jurisdiction.


Absolutly...and the short form some where may be the long form somewhere else

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (May 10, 2017)

At least I'm making progress y'all...............lol


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (May 10, 2017)

That is pretty cool. We had to stand prof. In all sections and do the next degree in one night. It was long!


----------



## Dovahkodaav (May 10, 2017)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 11, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> That is pretty cool. We had to stand prof. In all sections and do the next degree in one night. It was long!


Yeah, I've seen this.


----------



## David Duke (May 11, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> That is pretty cool. We had to stand prof. In all sections and do the next degree in one night. It was long!



In Texas it all depends on the WM, and instructor,  in a lot of cases the candidate will turn in all 3 sections which takes about 35 min. Then we will eat dinner and the degree will follow. 

In others they  sit for proficiency one evening and the degree will be at a later date. When turned in by sections it is normally because the candidate is having problems getting with his instructor and the instructor wants him to do it by sections because of time. Other times it is simply the way the instructor wants it done. 

It ALL cases it is the will of the WM. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 11, 2017)

David Duke said:


> In others they sit for proficiency one evening and the degree will be at a later date.


This is the way it was done with me.


David Duke said:


> It ALL cases it is the will of the WM.


Yep.


----------



## Saed Nyarko (May 12, 2017)

Congratulations to both of you Sir. 





Phil P said:


> Last night I brought & delivered my "A"game & was found proficient in the first section.  Also last night another EA did his 2nd & 3rs sections & was likewise voted proficient.  He'll be Passed to the degree of Fellowcraft either later this month or sometime next month depending on his college finals schedule


----------



## Phil P (May 12, 2017)

David Duke said:


> In Texas it all depends on the WM, and instructor,  in a lot of cases the candidate will turn in all 3 sections which takes about 35 min. Then we will eat dinner and the degree will follow.
> 
> In others they  sit for proficiency one evening and the degree will be at a later date. When turned in by sections it is normally because the candidate is having problems getting with his instructor and the instructor wants him to do it by sections because of time. Other times it is simply the way the instructor wants it done.
> 
> ...



Absolutely right


----------



## otherstar (May 15, 2017)

My lodge either lets candidates do their EA turn in all at once, or in two sessions. If they do it all at once, it's done after dinner. Once they turn in their proficiency, they are voted on and if they pass, we confer the FC degree that night. In my first lodge (where I received the degrees) all EAs turned in all sections at one setting and then had the degree conferred upon them that night if they passed (they usually did because the instructors wouldn't let them turn in their EA work until they were ready to pass).


----------



## Descartes (May 15, 2017)

Really intereting to learn that proficiency can be broken up into sections. 
Just for my own clarification, the three segments are "Q & A" "Oblg" and "floor work"?

Not sure I would have chosen to do it in pieces. After waiting a few months between each I was excited to advance when proficiency time came. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 16, 2017)

Descartes said:


> Not sure I would have chosen to do it in pieces.


Yeah, I wasn't given this option, had to do it all at once.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (May 20, 2017)

So let me ask this, what is the average time it takes to confer the first 3 degrees in different jurisdictions?


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 20, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> So let me ask this, what is the average time it takes to confer the first 3 degrees in different jurisdictions?


Well, in my jurisdiction you can advance degrees every 28 days so, theoretically, you could do it in less than two calendar months after the EA. From my experience is usually takes about 4 months.


----------



## JTHB19 (May 22, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> So let me ask this, what is the average time it takes to confer the first 3 degrees in different jurisdictions?



Took me Late March - May to finish my three in Va.


----------



## otherstar (May 22, 2017)

In 1997 in Texas, I had to wait 28 days between degrees. Now (in 2017) the minimum time is 2 weeks between degrees. Most candidates, like myself, take longer to go from EA to FC because of the amount of memory work involved. I could have taken my FC and MM degrees sooner had the rules been different at the time.


----------



## Elexir (May 22, 2017)

I always get confused when people say its only takes 2-3 weeks between degrees. In Sweden we have to wait several months (or in some cases, years) between degrees.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 22, 2017)

otherstar said:


> Most candidates, like myself, take longer to go from EA to FC because of the amount of memory work involved.


Agreed. It is something very new and different. The FC is simply a continuation of the EA and the MM a continuation of the FC.


----------



## JTHB19 (May 22, 2017)

FC was a cakewalk after getting used to the vernacular from the EA.  After that it is mostly taking out and plugging in. Sort of. 

Also, the lecture for FC is fantastic.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 23, 2017)

JTHB19 said:


> FC was a cakewalk after getting used to the vernacular from the EA.


Exactly.

By the way, I love the Space Ghost icon! Used to watch it every Saturday as a kid. I'm old, lol.


----------



## JTHB19 (May 23, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> By the way, I love the Space Ghost icon! Used to watch it every Saturday as a kid. I'm old, lol.



Ha. Thanks bro. Big fan of Space Ghost Coast To Coast.


----------



## Bloke (May 24, 2017)

Alfred Taylor said:


> So let me ask this, what is the average time it takes to confer the first 3 degrees in different jurisdictions?



We meet 11 times per year. Normally takes about 18 months from ea to mm.


----------



## Phil P (Jun 6, 2017)

Been really working hard on the last 2 sections, and I'll be giving them on June 19. Definitely planning to bring my "A game" once again


----------



## Phil P (Jun 6, 2017)

otherstar said:


> In 1997 in Texas, I had to wait 28 days between degrees. Now (in 2017) the minimum time is 2 weeks between degrees. Most candidates, like myself, take longer to go from EA to FC because of the amount of memory work involved. I could have taken my FC and MM degrees sooner had the rules been different at the time.


If I do wait the 2wks then more than likely I'll have my FC on July 6.  We will go dark on July 3 due to the July 4 independence day holiday the next day.  And hopefully I'll see you there


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 7, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Been really working hard on the last 2 sections, and I'll be giving them on June 19. Definitely planning to bring my "A game" once again


Alright!


----------



## Phil P (Jun 20, 2017)

"A game" was once again brought & delivered last night, and I have completed the EA proficiency.  Funny thing was my coach skipped over 3 questions that I can think of because he couldn't remember.  Oh well, just make like a tire and roll with it.  Had to speak with my wife & we've had to budget my FC degree for sometime after July 18.  Thought I was gonna get in before the installation on July 15, but that's not to be since we've had some other bills.  No worries though. Bring on the Fellowcraft


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 20, 2017)

Phil P said:


> I have completed the EA proficiency.





Phil P said:


> Bring on the Fellowcraft


GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 20, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I know that, what i meant was learning and turning it in piece meal like that doesnt seem like it shows proficiency to me, but I am neither a WM or a Texas Mason so my opinion is worth less then my .2c
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I'm going to go out on a limb as someone who is memorizing lecture work. Memorizing in sections and being strong in that section before moving on is beneficial to the individual.

Too many times have I seen people try to learn entire pieces of work only to start strong and finish weak.

Take the middle chamber lecture. Do you know how many more times I said the first paragraph of that lecture versus the last when I was learning it? I could recite it in my sleep. The seven liberal arts and sciences however, ... I had to break that off and just do that to catch it up with the amount of times I stitched what I knew to what I was learning.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 20, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb as someone who is memorizing lecture work. Memorizing in sections and being strong in that section before moving on is beneficial to the individual.
> 
> Too many times have I seen people try to learn entire pieces of work only to start strong and finish weak.
> 
> Take the middle chamber lecture. Do you know how many more times I said the first paragraph of that lecture versus the last when I was learning it? I could recite it in my sleep. The seven liberal arts and sciences however, ... I had to break that off and just do that to catch it up with the amount of times I stitched what I knew to what I was learning.


See thats different in my opinion.....learning it that way is one thing.....turning it in that way is another.  You wouldnt get up and do the first 2 paragraphs of the middle chamber just to sit and let someone else finnish it would you?...no....you wouldn't volunteer for that part untill you were comfortable that you had the WHOLE thing ready to go.  But as I said...I am neither the WM or even a TX Mason for that matter sonwhat I think doesn't matter

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 21, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb as someone who is memorizing lecture work. Memorizing in sections and being strong in that section before moving on is beneficial to the individual.





Ripcord22A said:


> you wouldn't volunteer for that part untill you were comfortable that you had the WHOLE thing ready to go.


.....or you could be like me. I learn it so that I can say it up, down, backward and forward. Then I get up in lodge to say it for the first time and I stumble and bumble all over the place, lol.


----------



## Phil P (Jun 21, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> .....or you could be like me. I learn it so that I can say it up, down, backward and forward. Then I get up in lodge to say it for the first time and I stumble and bumble all over the place, lol.


Did ya ever skip questions during your proficiency because you couldn't remember?....lol


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 22, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Did ya ever skip questions during your proficiency because you couldn't remember?....lol


No, I wasn't allowed to do this. Was given a prompt if needed.


----------



## Phil P (Jun 22, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> No, I wasn't allowed to do this. Was given a prompt if needed.


He did get prompted, but I did notice that some were skipped.  Oh well, hopefully that won't happen when I return the Fellowcraft


----------



## Bloke (Jun 23, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb as someone who is memorizing lecture work. Memorizing in sections and being strong in that section before moving on is beneficial to the individual.
> 
> Too many times have I seen people try to learn entire pieces of work only to start strong and finish weak.
> 
> Take the middle chamber lecture. Do you know how many more times I said the first paragraph of that lecture versus the last when I was learning it? I could recite it in my sleep. The seven liberal arts and sciences however, ... I had to break that off and just do that to catch it up with the amount of times I stitched what I knew to what I was learning.



I see Rips post just below the above the quoted, and definitely see his point, nothing worse than someone who delivers a wooden charge line by line without weaving them into a story, but that said, I'm with Steve; memorize line by line. Most people who learn  a charge fast and in big slabs don't retain it, and are rarely  accurate in recital. Some say that does not matter ( I'm sort of one, don't sweat mistakes - we need to encourage people to have a go but create cultures of excellence ) BUT i think ritual was composed and written with intent, and small errors and omissions AND additions can really change it's meaning, so I am a fan of accuracy. I think the only way to get accuracy and retention is breaking it down line by line.

Not forgetting this is about EA proficiency I'd say one important thing is to keep revising your proficiency even as a MM (and PM!). Doing that makes you prepared to mentor and perform other leadership/teaching roles and demonstrates to others that proficiency is not just a hurdle, it's a building block.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 23, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I see Rips post just below the above the quoted, and definitely see his point, nothing worse than someone who delivers a wooden charge line by line without weaving them into a story, but that said, I'm with Steve; memorize line by line. Most people who learn  a charge fast and in big slabs don't retain it, and are rarely  accurate in recital. Some say that does not matter ( I'm sort of one, don't sweat mistakes - we need to encourage people to have a go but create cultures of excellence ) BUT i think ritual was composed and written with intent, and small errors and omissions AND additions can really change it's meaning, so I am a fan of accuracy. I think the only way to get accuracy and retention is breaking it down line by line.
> 
> Not forgetting this is about EA proficiency I'd say one important thing is to keep revising your proficiency even as a MM (and PM!). Doing that makes you prepared to mentor and perform other leadership/teaching roles and demonstrates to others that proficiency is not just a hurdle, it's a building block.


Im also with Steve as far as memorizing it....im refering to turning it in.  When I did my profeciencies I worked line by line and once I had it we moved on and if I messed up we went back to the start till I had it all down then when I could go from the very beggining all the way thru the modes of recognition I turned it in in open lodge.  We(Oregon) were not allowed to split it up and we dont have a short form.  In NM we had a candidate recently turn in a "short form" EA to committee, this was allowed by vote of the breathren @ a meeting I missed and had I been there I would have voted against it....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> when I could go from the very beggining all the way thru the modes of recognition I turned it in in open lodge. We(Oregon) were not allowed to split it up and we dont have a short form.


Same here.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 24, 2017)

In NM apparently there is a short form, but there is no "official" form.  A brother told me hes seen everything from the candidate turning in just the obligation, to talking about a couple things he remembered from the degree to just saying he liked the degree......this particular brother "should" be going to the East next yr and plans to put an end to all that shenanigans

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> A brother told me hes seen everything from the candidate turning in just the obligation, to talking about a couple things he remembered from the degree to just saying he liked the degree...


Wow! In a case like this why even bother with a proficiency?


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jul 7, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Wow! In a case like this why even bother with a proficiency?


Are there lodges that don't do proficiency?


----------



## LK600 (Jul 7, 2017)

Wouldn't that constitute the famous one day classes I've heard about?


----------

